# Can anyone ID any of these weeds?



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I am hunting bunny safe plants in my yard and have come across a few that I don't know what are. 

Dandelion gone nuclear?

top









Bottom









unknown that has sharp thorns/spines on the leaves









another unknown









and another









still another yet









one more









last one


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Little out of order here, the next to the last one, the one with the big leaves that grows close to the ground is plantain. Very good rabbit chow.

The last one looks a little like butterfly bush but I can't be sure.

The unknown with sharp spines is a type of thistle, not canadian, maybe bull thistle.

I don't know the one with the yellow flowers and feather like leaves. Some sort of legume but not sure which.

The other one (I think) is in the composite family, maybe a large aster. I could tell you once it blooms.

The little yellow button flowers might be a type of yarrow. 

The top ones I have seen. Big huge plant, does it get a large (quarter size) while flower? I can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you Danaus, I was hoping that one plant was plantain as I have a whole bunch of it growing.

On the last one, if you have ever seen sage growing, this is what it looks like but its is NOT sage. It doesn't exactly flower.

Hopefully someone will be able to ID the rest.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

ok, the first two looks like goat's beard tragopogon dubius maybe? show us a bloom. 

We won't know which thistle it is until it blooms, don't let the seeds blow away! Deadhead it as the blooms fade.

The little yellow is partridge pea - the leaves fold up when you touch them.

The next yellow looks like yellow dog-fennel helenium amarum.

The next one reminds me of goldenrod but we will have to see a bloom.

plantain

It does look like a butterfly bush, but it could be french grass, and I could be wrong, too.

hope this helps!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

On the last one, its about 3ft tall and wide. All of these are in an area that is not easily cut with the mower do waiting for a bloom is not a problem.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Last one looks like what I call dove weed, but ours doesn't get over a foot or two tall. small black seed that doves forage for.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

ksfarmer said:


> Last one looks like what I call dove weed, but ours doesn't get over a foot or two tall. small black seed that doves forage for.



No birds of any kind seem to be foraging on it.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I looked at some pictures of Doveweed (Setigerus) and it looks super close to exact. I don't thinks its safe for buns as I have a BUNCH growing and the cottontails are not mowing it down, although I have only seen 1 bunny in the yard.

Yellow partridge pea (Fasciculata)is also right according to pictures, aka sensitive plant. Anyone know if its bunny safe?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The yellow flowers in the rocks is Bitterweed. Bunnies won't eat it and you don't want to pick it (makes your hands stink).


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Bitterweed, eww yuck. Defiantly scratch that off the list.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The one in the rocks looks like pineapple weed on this site:
http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/matmt.htm

I found one site that said partridge pea is good deer forage, didn't say anything about bunnies.
What a coincidence, I have one growing in my garden but the leaves on it don't fold up. The flowers are the same though.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Nope, it's bitterweed. 

http://wildflowers.jdcc.edu/Bitterweed.html


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I suppose I could crush a bit with a GLOVED hand and smell to see which it is. If it smells really bad I know to leave it alone. I am leaning more toward the bitterweed since the pineapple one doesn't appear to have the yellow petals.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

dragonchick said:


> ...I am leaning more toward the bitterweed since the pineapple one doesn't appear to have the yellow petals.


Exactly. I have bitterweed all over the place. That's bitterweed.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Bitterweed isn't good for sheep either. Many places in south Texas have bitterweed washes. These were for washing any vehicle before entering a person's property. Bitterweed seeds could be carried by vehicles.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

For years I mowed, burned, poisoned and pulled Dandelions for years, two years ago I gave up. now I just mowed them like the rest of the lawn, recently we had a drought spell here Pennsylvania my neighbors lawns look like brown my is green and lush. Do you think this have something to do with the Dandelions? I do. Whats you opinion?


----------



## CCCJerseys (Apr 3, 2010)

That one is either Bull Thistle or Musk Thistle. A horrible weed!! Spreads with lighting speed and ruins a pasture. It is very hard to kill too. Chop it out and spray with Tordon.
The only thing that enjoys it are Quail, Pheasants and rabbits. Cause nothing can get in to eat them while they are in the thicket.
Noxious Weed.

The 3rd pic that you posted.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I wish you had numbered them. I am getting confused trying to understand which pics the different posters are talking about (except for the obvious of course).

We have several of those growing here and I am looking forward to identifying them as you do.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

modaugrnds I identified them in order, all except the last one.
The first two pics are the same plant.
Where do you live? Show us some pictures!

Dragonchick do you have any pics yet of blooms from the thistle or (what looks like) goldenrod?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Nature Lover. I did start a different thread to show pics of what I have growing here as I didn't want to hijack this thread.

I am wondering why some of you had the idea "Bitterweed" was not good to have growing. Will you explain please?

Also, somewhere I read plantain was good to have, though cannot find that post nor remember why it was deemed good.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Plantain(white man's footprints) is both a medicinal and edible plant. Young leaves are added to salads and older leaves are used for a cooked green. Medicinaly confirmed antimicrobial and stimulates healing..one member of this family's seeds are the source of psyllium commonly used in laxitives,,many more uses including using the muclage from the seeds to lower cholesterol.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Bee. I have some large plants that look like this growing all over our place. I started a different thread to help me identify what I have. Will you please take a look at #4 in my thread (this forum) and tell me if yo think that is the plantain shown in this thread?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

your numbered 4 is definately NOT plantain..plantain comes up in a rosette and does not branch at all.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes you've definitely got some common plantain. GREAT edible of you cultivate it. Better for you than spinach. Also a blanched leaf will draw out infections. Excellent plant, albeit an aggressive one. 

Also looks like some of what we call 'pineapple weed'. Break it off, if it smells like pineapple, you've actually got a batch of wild chamomile. Trans plant it. cultivate it, you'll see. 

The others, besides the thistle, i've seen but never gave attention to besides removing them. 



Remember, a "weed" is only a plant who's benefit has not yet been discovered.


----------

